# Restaining cedar siding



## bigbrowndog (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I recently purchased a home with stained cedar siding.  It hasn't been very well taken care of and is in desperate need of a restaining. Question is, the color that is currently on there is not the most desirable.  What steps are needed to apply a different color?  I'm actually looking at some colors that are a darker hue than what's currently there, so I'm hoping that a thorough wash and application is all that's needed.

Thanks in advance,
Pete


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome BigBrownDog:
Using a darker stain over the old will help but the old may show through and make the color change. You may want to use a solid-color stain, which shows the wood grain but completely changes the color.
Glenn


----------



## bigbrowndog (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks glennjanie.

That was my initial thought as well.  Lucky enough the stain that I'm leaning towards is a solid stain.  Since this will be my first time staining an exterior, will a solid stain equally color old stained wood and any new replacement wood?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello BigBrownDog:
Yes the solid color stain will make it all the same color. The new work may require two coats though.
Glenn


----------

